# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Oppisopimuksella kuljettajaksi, mihin firmaan?

## Edward

Olen pohtinut että hakisin oppisopimuksella linja-autonkuljettajaksi HSL ajoihin. C-ajokortti ja tavaraliikenteen ammattipätevyys löytyy, joten koulutus tuskin olisi kovin pitkä.

Onko tietoa mikä on paras talo olla töissä? Ainakin Nobina ja Pohjolan Liikenne mainostavat että etsivät kuljettajia oppisopimuksella. 
Tiedän että nobinalla ainakin pieni osa kuskeista tekee pelkkää aamuvuoroa, mutta onkohan se ihan turha toivo uudelle kuljettajalle? Pohjolan liikenteen sivuilla luki että työ olisi kolmivuorotyötä. 
Onko todella niin että päivät voivat vieläkin olla sellaisia että kesken päivää on vaikka 4 tuntia "omaa" aikaa? eli todellisuudessa töissä ollaan aamusta iltaan.

Nobina kiinnostaisi tällä hetkellä ehkä eniten, varikko olisi lähellä ja näyttäsi olevan jonkin verran uusia scanioita ajossa. Nobinasta kylläkin löytyy negatiivisiä keskusteluja netistä, mutta suurinosa on myös monta vuotta vanhoja, joten olisi kiva kuulla miten on nykypäivänä asiat siellä. 

Työn hyviä ja myös huonoja puolia saa esittää.

T. Nuori kuljettaja

----------


## kuukanko

Asiasta on vanhoja ketjuja, tämä taitaa olla laajin niistä. Kannattaa kysyä siinä ketjussa, jos sieltä ei löydy valmiiksi vastausta johonkin askarruttavaan kysymykseen.

----------

